# Star Wars coming to 3D in 2012



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Starting with Episode I, then the other films one per year.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20018001-17.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=News-GamingandCulture


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Booo...

Another retrofit.

Something not envisioned in 3D...
Filmed for usage in 3D...

IMHO, this type of 3D coversion is going to look as bad as when they colorized B&W programs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Groan...


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

I also agree with you guys. I just felt it was news-worthy enough to post.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Booo...
> 
> Another retrofit.
> 
> ...


Maybe yes, maybe no. From http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents



> Well... I suppose the big news today is that George Lucas has revealed that he and his team at Lucasfilm are indeed hard at work on 3D conversions of all six Star Wars film. Each will be released in theaters in series order, starting with Episode I in 2012. *Word is they'll be done right, ILM is taking its time, etc*


If anyone can do it right it would be the folks at ILM.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I saw a 3D demo of Star Wars EP IV a few years ago and it was quite good. Also with the abundance of computer generated images in EP 1,2 and 3, all they would have to do is re-render everything in 3D (assuming they still have the elements).


----------

